# Could I get compensation from Social Welfare re: tenant on rent allowance



## Sydney100 (29 Mar 2007)

I rented my house to a single mother, rent paid by the social welfare.

Long story short she thrashed the house which was given to her new with everything in it brand new.  She broke and stole almost everything.

As things turned nasty with her junkie boyfriend she had moved in without my knowledge it was safer to give her the full deposit back to avoid being stabbed.

Is there compensation I can apply for from social welfare to pay for some of the damage.

Also I think the community officer I and she dealth with knew she was a junkie and never told me - can I make a formal complaint?


----------



## Welfarite (29 Mar 2007)

Sydney100 said:


> is there compensation I can apply for from social welfare to pay for some of the damage ?



No



Sydney100 said:


> also I think the community officer I and she dealth with knew she was a junkie and never told me - can I make a formal complaint?



The CWO is not a doctor and certainly could not certify any person as being dependent on drugs, even if they could tell a third party somebody else's business. In any case, it was you who rented the place to her and you didn't spot she was a junkie, did you? So why blame the CWO for not telling you?


----------



## Sydney100 (29 Mar 2007)

Welfarite said:


> No
> 
> The CWO is not a doctor and certainly could not certify any person as being dependent on drugs, even if they could tell a third party somebody else's business. In any case, it was you who rented the place to her and you didn't spot she was a junkie, did you? So why blame the CWO for not telling you?


 
Why is the tone of your answer so smart?

 I found her through an estate agent, I followed up on her two references.  I believe at the time she wasn't a junkie, she hooked up with some guy and moved him in and subsequently became a junkie.  I believe after talking to the SWO he had copped this afterwards I think he should have told me when he found out.

 I'm out of pocket enough, with a trashed house and 7 mths pregnant so could do without this so unless you have something constructive to add please don't reply to the thread if you just want to be a smart ass.


----------



## Squonk (29 Mar 2007)

Welfarite said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> The CWO is not a doctor and certainly could not certify any person as being dependent on drugs, even if they could tell a third party somebody else's business. In any case, it was you who rented the place to her and you didn't spot she was a junkie, did you? So why blame the CWO for not telling you?


 Besides your name being Welfarite, how do you know the answers to these things? Do you have links to relavant documentation verifying your answers? Are you working as a CWO or in that area?


----------



## ajapale (29 Mar 2007)

Sydney,

Please have a read of the  and refrain from making personalised comments about the tone of other posters.

This question is probably more of a property investment question than a welfare/social benefits question and Ill move it to that location after a few days if you wish.

aj

Squonk,

Have a look at the  and refrain from adressing specific questions to individual posters.


aj


----------



## gipimann (30 Mar 2007)

The tenancy agreement for the premises is between landlord and tenant, not between landlord and the HSE.   The HSE did not rent the property, they assisted the tenant towards the cost of rent (it's not paid in full, the tenant must make a contribution too).  The HSE have no obligations regarding the behaviour of tenants, as Welfarite said earlier.

If the tenant wasn't receiving rent supplement, and left the premises as described, what action would the landlord take?   The fact that the tenant qualified for assistance towards the cost of rent doesn't change this situation.

It's not the job of the CWO to monitor the behaviour of tenants, other than to verify that they continue to reside at the address and have a continued entitlement to Rent Supplement.


----------

